# Sexing Kribs!



## meesha (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm having a whole ton of difficulty determining the gender of one of my kribs.
Help!


----------



## meesha (Sep 9, 2011)

I know it's really difficult to see the colors.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Color is irrelevant when sexing Kribs. Look at the ventral fins (paired fins on the underside, near the front end). If they are pointed, it is a male; round, it's female. This is actually a characteristic used to describe the genus _Pelvicachromis_.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

female


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

MALE









FEMALE


----------

